# Honda Ridgeline propeller gear



## papa6770 (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone heard of problems with the propeller gear in the rear end of the Ridgeline causing problems? I've been told it has to be taken in for an gear lube change every 20K or it will burn out. Seems excessive to me.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

20k seems WAY low to me. Most cars don't need something like that for about 50-60K miles.


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

i take it that by propeller gear...you mean the ring and pinion gear in the axle differential...if so...yeah 20,000 miles is quite soon for this type of maintenance...unless you do a lot of serious off road driving in deep mud puddles...sometimes with weak seals water can get into the axle...that's not good...to keep an eye on the grease level...remove the plug near the top of the axle...put your pinkie finger in the bolt hole and see if you can dip into the gear lube...if not top it off...if you can and it looks frothy or foamy...means water has gotten into the axle...drain the lube from the bottom drain bolt and replace with the proper axle gear grease...usually a 90 weight oil...so thick enough hence the name axle grease


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What does the maintenance schedule in your owners manual say for Differential maintenance?


----------

